# african pigmy hedgehog quilling



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

ive asked this question b4 but had no replies so here goes again with more questions! i have a 13 week old female aph shes really sweet. but wud like 2 know more about quilling? how,when & what happens? do i need 2 do anything?do they get dry skin ? thanks jill


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Jilly im so sorry i dont know about the cute wee hedgehogs - my pet shop never has anything like this, but i just wanted you to know i saw your post and would have helped if i could. Have you tryed Googeling it?:notworthy:


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

thanx 4 reply  i did google in the end found out what i needed 2 know !!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

bathing her in a little drop of baby oil will help clear up the dry skin and make the quilling process easier


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hey Jilly only just noticed your post. Im new to APH too and have an adult male. Why not join a Hedgehog forum loads of experts on there


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

i did heavenly hogs no1 replied!! think ive managed 2 find more or less evey thing. until we have a go at breeding! but there 2 young yet. will read lots b4 i go there.how many n how old are yours?


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

just read ur list shell ! 1 x male elvis !are u planing on getin a female at sum point? mine are bramble n harley shes 4 months old a brown n hes champayne nearly 10 weeks old. there both big softies once out ! such interesting creatures. they both run round the lounge seperatley !!once the kids are in bed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes getting a female in August(hopefeully) Sinni on here breeds them and hopefully he will have one for me. Elvis must be about 18 months old. Hes a Chocolate. Cant wait to get a female. Loads of people on here keep them so you will get more answers eventually


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

got my male on here 2 weeks ago. any info that helps is all good. what do u feed elvis on then ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As advised by his previous owner.Dry Cat food(Morrisons) a tiny bit of tinned cat food and a bit of fruit and veg inc mashed potatoe. He has mealworms as a treat too. He is very prone to getting so fat he cant roll up so I watch his weight constantly. He is sooooooo greedy:lol2:


----------

